# Bunkhouse on wheels



## skipharper (Jul 22, 2014)

Curious as to how different States regulate these units? IRC, Manufactured Home, Industrialized Building, DMV, none of the above?

http://lifetimebunkhouses.com/


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like travel trailer

Dmv


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 22, 2014)

first impression they are better than the box trailers with wood bunks and on way out the the carnies and migrant workers sometime use


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2014)

Restroom trailer

http://standard.jetsgroup.com/en/Sanitary-systems/Mobile-solutions/Restroom-trailers.aspx


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Restroom trailerhttp://standard.jetsgroup.com/en/Sanitary-systems/Mobile-solutions/Restroom-trailers.aspx


Was it next to this one???

http://anndamonreilly.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/wood-trailer-bar-650x435.jpg

or this  one

http://www.countybars.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IMG_03681.jpg


----------



## Frank (Jul 22, 2014)

Vehicle outside the scope of the building codes.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 22, 2014)

RV, Building Codes don't apply

Zoning Code may limit length of time units are allowed to be set-up/in use.

mj


----------



## JBI (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd regulate it the same way the agency who oversees the construction does.

It is not intended for long term occupancy at a single location, more like a travel trailer than a manufactured home - the former generally limited to no more than 180 consecutive days at a single location, the latter intended for 'permanent' occupancy as a home.

The product description on the manufacturers web page describes its' intended use, primarily for carnival workers, and carnivals are short lived at any one location before moving on to the next.

Check the listing information to determine the allowable use and longevity.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 22, 2014)

RV in my book, send them to  P & Z, and let them deal with it..........if there are permanent utility connects, we would treat as said above, mobile/manufactured home set, temp construction trailer.


----------

